

FounderDating event in San Francisco April 27th - scmoatti
http://founderdating.com/founderdating-is-back-in-san-francisco-on-april-27th/

======
mindcrime
_Apply by April 15th. Drinks are on us, just bring great energy. Rock stars
only please!_

Awesome, I was looking for a place to find a co-founder with an ego the size
of Texas, who will drag into work 8 hours late, hung-over and with a gaggle of
groupies (or prostitutes, whatever) hanging off his arm; and then get caught
in the bathroom an hour later snorting coke off a groupies tits; then go out,
get drunk, wreck a car, get into a fight with the cops, and land up in jail,
and then call me at 3:00am to come bail his ass out.

Sign me up!

~~~
phlux
Wait, whats wrong with fighting with the cops?

------
asdf333
I was looking for a cofounder for a year or so after my last company was
acquired and found Founderdating incredibly useful. Everyone there was very
high caliber and I ended up starting a company w/ two guys I met there.

I always recommend it to anyone who is looking for solid cofounders. These
guys put on a high quality event.

